# Best building in your city?



## Insignia (Jan 10, 2006)

This topic has proven successful in the UK Forums.

The point of this topic is to post Pictures of your favorite Building in your City.


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 11, 2002)

I don't know if it's the "best" - but it's the beauty that truly rules the city...


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

*My favorite here in Seattle: Washington Mutual Tower*


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

St Paul's cathedral - a symbol of London's survival and wartime defiance.


----------



## Insignia (Jan 10, 2006)

Sebastian said:


> I don't know if it's the "best" - but it's the beauty that truly rules the city...


Berlin is Classic. Damn Right!


Speaking of Classic - This is my Favorite Building in Nottingham. It is the Largest Public Square Building in Europe.



























It is currently Under Redevelopment.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2006)

I like thist cathedral but london has a lot of better buildings. New city hall, Millenium Dome, Swiss Re


----------



## JDRS (Feb 8, 2004)

Best New Building:










Best Old Building:


----------



## cinosanap (Aug 10, 2004)

*Best New/Old*

The best new building in my town (Kirkcaldy, Scotland) in my opinion would be the main campus of the Adam Smith College.









The best old building would be Ravenscraig Castle which is the first cannon proof castle in Scotland.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

My favourite building in Lima is this Tower, the design is great!


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Temple Expiatori de La Sagrada Familia, by Antoni Gaudí, in Barcelona:


















^^Unique!!^^
:wink2:


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

a duh...City Hall in Philly. We have so many though.


----------



## gliwiczanin (Oct 29, 2005)

symbol of my city, the tallest wooden tower in world (115m)


----------



## Tuscani01 (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

While many say the new Milwaukee Art Museum designed by Santiago Calatrava, I think our greatest building is Milwaukee City Hall. 

-Built, 1895. 
-*Worlds Tallest building from 1895 to 1899*.
-Tallest building in Milwaukee for 78 years, until passed by a modern skyscraper.
-National Register of Historical Places
-National Historic Landmark
-11 Ton bell that rings 3 times daily.
-Undergoing 60 million dollar restoration currently.


----------



## Automatic Lover (Nov 25, 2004)

Valencia:

Modern: Palau de Les Arts (2005) (by Santiago Calatrava):


















Old: Torres de Serrans (1392):


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Bank of China Tower, Hong Kong*


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

^ I agree


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Copenhagen, Denmark:

The Ferring Building - it's not much, but it's all we have thanks to NIMBYs :sleepy: 




























More pics http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=284596&page=9&pp=20


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

CN Tower


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=276419 for more pics
City hall:


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

*State College, PA: Old Main*

Set in the center of downtown where the campus of Penn State University meets the Bourough of State College.






































Some of its frescoes


















*And for London: The Battersea Power Station*



























top class


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

For HK, it's got to be the Bank Of China Tower










if not, HSBC building


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

Mr_Denmark said:


> Copenhagen, Denmark:
> 
> The Ferring Building - it's not much, but it's all we have thanks to NIMBYs :sleepy:


so many beautiful and timeless buildings in Copenhagen and you pick that monstrosity!?  Just kidding, I dig that skyscraper.


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

I'm always torn between JHC and Sears Tower, I'm in a JHC mood today:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I prefer the Sears  Though Big John is impressive.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

ReddAlert said:


> so many beautiful and timeless buildings in Copenhagen and you pick that monstrosity!?  Just kidding, I dig that skyscraper.


 :lol: Yeah we have a lot of the old nice ones... but for me the Ferring is, well not the most important, but it is the first of many to come in the area... and except for the color and small size it's not that bad...

I would have gone with the Mall right next door ( Field's - Largest mall in Scandinavia ) but it's only about 35 m tall


----------



## dmg1mn (Oct 1, 2005)

In Minneapolis, I like the looks of this one the best

225 South Sixth

But I will always love this one

The IDS Tower


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

RP1 said:


> I'm always torn between JHC and Sears Tower, I'm in a JHC mood today:


I prefer the classics though, like Tribune. I lived across the street from there the last time I visited Chicago.


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

*Jongro Tower, seoul*


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

unoh said:


>


I love that building and it a scraper landmark in Seoul


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

*Best building in my city* I love this buildings.

*Montparnasse tower * 
_tallest european skyscraper from 1973 to 1990_









*national library*
_one of biggest library in the world_


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

ReddAlert said:


> While many say the new Milwaukee Art Museum designed by Santiago Calatrava, I think our greatest building is Milwaukee City Hall.
> 
> -Built, 1895.
> -*Worlds Tallest building from 1895 to 1899*.
> ...


In 1895 isn't the Eiffel Tower ( 300 m in 1889) the tallest building in the world ?


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Maybe he meant just building, eiffel tower is not one


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

That paris pic is amasing!


----------



## Gijs (May 19, 2005)

In Eindhoven, I like this one the best. 
*The Evoluon*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Jongro Tower, Seoul*




























Tower SK is also quite neat.


----------



## Davee (Oct 22, 2005)

Here in Christchruch, it must be the Roman Catholic Cathedral of the Blessed Sacrament, 101 years old. Perhaps the best Cathedral in Australasia :angel1:


----------



## KnowitallSkyScraper (Feb 3, 2006)

Probably Buffalo City Hall, and the H.H. Richardson Complex.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

minato ku said:


> In 1895 isn't the Eiffel Tower ( 300 m in 1889) the tallest building in the world ?


yeah, like Virtual said...I think the Eiffel Tower, like the CN Tower wasnt considered a building. Obviously its more impressive than my city hall considering when it was built.


----------



## BadBoy6 (Jan 14, 2006)

"Old Brewery - shopping, art and business center" - the winner of best world shopping center award 2005.

Poznań, Poland.








































More on www.starybrowar.pl/en/


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833 (Sep 23, 2021)

Merchandise Mart, I like it because it is massive.


----------

